# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  PSA-Anstieg fünf Jahre nach RPE

## jürgen53

2011 wurde mir im Alter von 54 Jahren nach histologisch nachgewiesenem PCa die Prostata entfernt. Das histologische Ergebnis nach der OP:
pT2c, pNX, M0, L0, V0, Pn0, R0, G2, Gleason 3+3=6.
Alle Fachleute sagten mir, ich hätte Glück gehabt. Der Krebs sei damit wohl überstanden. 
Danach habe ich bis auf die Nachsorgeuntersuchungen beim Urologen den Kopf in den Sand gesteckt. Ich wollte mich mit dem Krebs nicht mehr beschäftigen.

Das PSA in den folgenden fünf Jahren ergab bei meinem Urologen im stets gleichen Labor Werte von 0,02 bzw. kleiner 0.02ng/ml. Unterhalb dieser Schwelle kann das Labor nach Auskunft meines Uros nicht messen.
Im September 2016 stieg der Wert erstmals auf 0.07. 
Im Januar 2017 betrug er 0,04.
Im Mai 2017 stieg er wieder auf 0,08.
Das war's dann mit dem Kopf im Sand.

Mein Urologe meint, der Wert sei unproblematisch, was mich nicht beruhigt, denn er kann mir nicht erklären, wo der Anstieg herkommt. Ergänzen möchte ich noch, dass ich seit gut sechs Monaten bis in die Leiste ziehende Schmerzen im rechten Nebenhoden habe. Der rechte Samenleiter ist knotig, verdickt und verhärtet. Ein Sono beim Urologen sowie ein MRT des Abdomens und des Beckens vom 31.10.2016 brachte keine Ergebnisse.
Vielleicht reagiere ich auch über, aber ich denke ernsthaft an ein mögliches Rezidiv.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit PSA-Anstieg nach so langer Zeit?
Sind Schwankungen beim PSA normal, solange sie unter 0,2 ng/ml liegen?
Gibt es weitere diagnostische Möglichkeiten?
Sind die Beschwerden im Nebenhoden/Samenleiter evtl. Spätfolgen der RPE?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Antworten.
Jürgen

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, lieber Jürgen,
Du reagierst "nicht über".

Du hast keine Prostata mehr, also ist ein auch nur gering ansteigendes PSA
eine ungute Entwicklung.
Dein PSA-Verlauf mit Anstieg, Hänger und erneutem Anstieg ist allerdings
untypisch. Eine Verdoppelung des Wertes, zuletzt innert dreier Monate, bedarf
sicher der Überprüfung nach der halben Verdoppelungszeit, also etwa sechs
Wochen nach der letzten Messung. das 1.4-fache des letzten Wertes würde
einen gleichbleibenden exponentiellen Anstieg bestätigen, ich erwarte aber
aufgrund des Wertes vom September eher weniger, was besser mit dem
wenig aggressiven Gleason-Score von 3+3 vereinbar wäre.
Als Quelle stünde bei GS 3+3 wohl vor allem ein Lokalrezidiv in der Prostata-
loge im Vordergrund, trotz R0.
 Das bekäme man gut mit einer frühen Bestrahlung in Griff.

Unabhängig davon bedürfen Samenleiter und Hoden der näheren Abklärung.
"Knotig, verdickt und verhärtet" klingt nicht gererade so, wie man sich das wünscht.
Eine mMRT stellt das sehr viel genauer dar als ein schummeriges Ultraschall-
Bild. Ob das und die Schmerzen im Nebenhoden eine Spätfolge der RPE seien,
klärt sich vielleicht anhand eines solchen Bildes auf. 
Erfahrung hab ich mit sowas aber nicht.

Nichts im MRT sehen würde man wohl von der Quelle des PSA-Anstieges,
dazu ist der Wert noch viel zu tief, und das ist gut so.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## spertel

Moin Jürgen

Dein Befund ist sehr günstig, so dass zunächst  kein Risikofaktor für ein Rezidiv erkennbar ist.

Es besteht durchaus die  Möglichkeit, dass dein Wert über die nächsten Jahre in diesem Bereich  schwankt, ganz einfach deshalb, weil irgendwo gutartigen Prostatareste  z. B. am Blasenboden verblieben sind , die auch unterschiedliche  PSA-Werte erzeugen können. Möglicherweise bist du auch beidseitig nerverhaltend operiert.

Dein Wert bewegt sich immer noch im ultrasensitiven Bereich deutlich unter der definierten Grenze zum Rezidiv. Daher sind die immer wieder ins Spiel gebrachten Brechnungen zur Verdopplungszeit völlig sinnfrei, in deinem Fall sogar komplett unsinnig. Du solltest das ganz schnell vergessen und den Aussagen deines Urologen vertrauen.

Ich habe mit dieser Problematik schon  seit mehreren Jahren zu tun, siehe meine Signatur, und damit bin ich  keineswegs der Einzige, der damit zu tun hat.

Sicherlich ist auch ein weiterer Anstieg möglich; daher wirst du auch um weitere Messungen nicht herumkommen.

Ich würde in -2- Monaten wieder eine Messung veranlassen; danach die Intervalle wieder auf 4-6 Monate verlängern, wenn nichts Aussergewönliches passiert.

LG

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Juergen,

hatte PK mit 43J , N1 und GS 4+3. PSA Anstieg nach OP (1995) bei mir ueber 10 (!!) Jahre und bei PSA 0,5 (2005) dann Bestrahlung. Ich kann Spertel's Beitrag nur beipflichten - Deine Ausgagngsposition ist wesentlich guenstiger als meine, und Du solltest Dich bei diesen Werten jetzt bloss nicht verueckt machen.

Gruss und alles Gute,
Norbert

PS: Aus diversen Gruenden habe ich hier lange nicht mehr geschrieben und mein Profil ist nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. Was meinen PCA angeht, habe ich  z.Z. einen PSA Wert von 2,12 - (Mikrometastasen unterer Bauchraum nach PETScan) - die aber erst ab einem Wert von PSA 8 - 10 nach Absparche mit meinem Onkologen behandelt werden - und das kann dauern!!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Sicherlich ist auch ein weiterer Anstieg möglich; daher wirst du auch um weitere Messungen nicht herumkommen.
> 
> Ich würde in -2- Monaten wieder eine Messung veranlassen;


OK, ich bin einverstanden, lieber Spertel.
Man kann auch in zwei Monaten oder vier Wochen statt in sechs Wochen 
nachmessen und das nächste Messintervall dann wieder aufgrund des 
Ergebnissen festlegen oder, falls der Werte sinken oder gleichbleiben sollte,
zu einem schematischen Messintervall übergehen.
Den grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen deinem PSA-Verlauf und dem
zur Didkussion stehenden, siehst Du doch?

Zwischen den Schmerzen im Nebenhoden etc. und dem PSA-Verlauf
sehe ich eher keinen Zusammenhang. Sechs Monate Schmerzen
gehören einfach abgeklärt, egal an welchen Körperteil.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## jürgen53

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten. 

Aus meinem laienhaften Wissen heraus denke ich, dass das PSA in meinem Fall ein Tumormarker ist. Ein Anstieg deutet dann zwangsläufig auf ein Rezidiv hin. 

Ich bin aber auch tatsächlich beidseitig nerverhaltend operiert worden. Mir war nicht bekannt, dass dabei noch Prostatazellen im Körper verbleiben. Aber das ist zumindest mal eine logische Erklärung bei meinem Befund. 

Spertel, dein PSA-Verlauf der letzten 9 Jahre beruhigt mich ertmal.
An Konrad: Was ist daran anders als bei mir?

Bei meiner RPE sind keine Lymphknoten entfernt worden. Könnten sich vielleicht doch einige Tumorzellen dort versteckt haben, die nun den Anstieg verursachen?

Ansonsten habe ich in zwei Wochen einen Termin in der Klinik, in der ich operiert wurde, um meine Situation incl. der Beschwerden abklären zu lassen.

----------


## Arne80

Hallo Jürgen,

vergleichbare PSA-Verläufe gab es hier im Forum schon das ein oder andere Mal, u.a. beim User "rembert", der eine ähnliche Ausgangslage hatte:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...n-jahr-nach-op

Ich finde das sehr interessant, da auch bei rembert und mir keine Lymphknoten entfernt wurden (Martini-Klinik) und ich im Nachgang hierüber relativ beunruhigt war. Mir wurde hinterher gesagt, dass sie -hätten sie den Befund im Vorfeld gewusst- wohl Lymphknoten entfernt hätten, dies aber aufgrund der post-OP-Histologie (GS6, "Niedrigst"-PSA) glücklicherweise nun doch nicht als notwendig erachtet worden ist. Ähnlich hat sich im Thread von rembert der Arzt "Daniel Schmidt" geäußert, der eine Lymphknotenentfernung von initial-PSA, Gleason Score und TNM-Status abhängig macht. In Deinem Fall scheint es also auch weniger dramatisch zu sein.

Hattest Du in Deiner Histologie sonst irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten, z.B. Perineuralscheideninvasion etc.?

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie Konrad, spertel und Norbert und würde relativ gelassen (ich weiß, das sagt sich leicht) den nächsten PSA-Wert in 1-2 Monaten nehmen lassen, vermuten würde ich hier einen leicht schwankenden Verlauf in der Zukunft. Ob dies am Restgewebe liegt, sei dahingestellt. Mir wurde gesagt, dass auch bei nervschonender OP kein Restgewebe verbleibt, sicher bin ich mir hier aber auch nicht.
Ich lasse nächste Woche meinen ersten PSA-Wert nach OP nehmen, mal sehen... :L&auml;cheln: 




> Aus meinem laienhaften Wissen heraus denke ich, dass das PSA in meinem Fall ein Tumormarker ist.


Auf jeden Fall ein besserer, weil spezifischerer Tumormarker als vor der OP. Schwankungen auf tiefem Niveau können aber evtl. auch vom Restgewebe etc. kommen, Urologe "fs" berichtet auch von Fällen aus seiner Praxis, wo sich zahlreiche Patienten bei PSA 0,1-0,4 eingependelt und da stehen geblieben sind.

Also, Kopf hoch!

Viele Grüße
Arne

----------


## spertel

Bei der Beurteilung von Verläufen geht es in der Regel immer um Wahrscheinlichkeiten; absolute Sicherheiten oder Gewißheiten sind eher die Ausnahme.

Selbstverständlich können auch bei organbegrenzten Befunden Krebszellen in die angrenzenden oder auch weiter entfernten Lymphknoten abgewandert sein. 

Nur wie wahrscheinlich ist dies bei deinem Verlauf ?

LK - Rezidive treten in der Regel deutlich früher auf und zeichnen sich häufig auch dadurch aus, dass der PSA-Wert postoperativ meist gar nicht unter die Nachweisgrenze abfällt oder kurz nach der Op relativ deutlich ansteigt. Es gibt allerdings auch hier wenige Ausnahmen.

Bei dir ist der PSA-Wert -5- Jahre unter der Nachweisgrenze von 0,02 ng/ml verblieben ; ein Befall eines LK ist zwar nicht absolut auszuschließen, aus meiner Sicht aber sehr unwahrscheinlich. Die Betonung liegt hierbei auf sehr !

Die Abklärung deiner Beschwerden ist durchaus angebracht; allerdings wird kein Arzt dieser Welt zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt den weiteren Verlauf sicher und seriös voraussagen können.
Weitere diagnostische Maßnahmen wie z. B.  Bildgebung können mit Sicherheit bei Werten unter 0,1 ng/ml keine Erkenntnisse liefern.

Die weiteren therapeutischen Konsequenzen ergeben sich ausschließlich aus den weiteren PSA-Messungen, die so kalkuliert werden sollten, dass man den günstigsten Zeitpunkt für den Einsatz der Strahlentherapie nicht verpasst.

Ich sehe zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eine sehr gute Chance, dass es dazu überhaupt nicht kommt.

@ Konrad

Auf den ersten Blick erkenne ich auch keinen signifikanten Unterschied, der eine unterschiedliche Beurteilung beider Situationen ergeben würde, zumal mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht identische Meßverfahren verwendet worden sind.

Wir sind uns sicher einig, dass wir uns immer noch in einem sehr niedrigen Breich befinden; zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist das alles Kaffeesatzleserei, die niemanden nützlich ist.

Ich werde trotzdem mal nachdenken, wo die Unterschiede liegen könnten.....

Schönen Tag

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Jürgen, Spertel et al.

Euere Frage nach den unterschiedlichen PSA-Verläufen sollte ich beantworten:

Bei Spertel war die PSA-Messuntergrenze offensichtlich 0.04ng/ml. 
Dann folgte ein Anstieg auf 0.08, just dem Werte, den Jürgen jetzt, 
nach einem wackeligen Anstieg auch hat.
Einer geringen, aber exponentiellen Erhöhung um 0.02ng/ml, 
fern der Rezidivgrenze, folgten eine OP und eine Bestrahlung.
Erst nach diesem Doppelschlag gegen den Krebs pendelte sich das PSA 
bei 0.1ng/ml ein, wofür ich Spertel von Herzen gratuliere.

Der Unterschied besteht darin, dass aus Jürgens wackeligem PSA-Anstieg 
kein exponentieller Anstieg gesehen werden kann, also nicht auf Krebs
geschlossen werden kann, während dies bei Spertel offensichtlich der 
Fall war.
Einzig sinnvolle Massnahme: in einem bis zwei Monaten nachmessen.
Darin sind sich alle Schreibenden einig. Ich hatte begründet sechs
Wochen vorgeschlagen, aber sakrosankt ist das beileibe nicht.

Noch was:
Bei GS3+3 sind Lymphknoten-Metastasen extrem unwahrscheinlich,
weswegen Jürgen auch keine Lymphknoten entnommen worden waren.
Spertel hingegen hatte einen GS3+4 zu verzeichnen, was die getroffenen,
erfolgreichen Salvage-Therapien erklärt.
Wenn bei Jürgen was wäre, müsste das in der Prostataloge erwartet
werden. Dazu passen die doch recht plötzlich aufgetauchten Werte
aber nicht, weil zu schnell, zu wackelig.
Ob dieses PSA ein Tumormarker sei, wird sich mit weiteren Werten 
selbst erklären. Liegen die in logaritmischer Grafik in etwa auf einer
nach rechts steigenden Geraden, wie bei Spertel, wird das so sein.
Wackeln die Werte weiter wie gehabt, ist das kaum der Fall.


Nimm den Tag!
Konrad


@Jürgen
Wenn Du ebenfalls ein Profil bei myprostate.eu erstellst, bekommst Du eine
grafische und tabellarische Übersicht über deinen PSA-Verlauf, der sehr viel
aussagekräftiger ist, als ein paar freihändig notierte Werte.
Siehe den Link in Spertels Signatur, oder den meinen in [1], der dich in keiner
Weise zu schrecken braucht. Sowas ist bei Dir unmöglich!

----------


## jürgen53

Danke danke danke
Ihr alle habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen meine aufsteigende Panik ein gutes Stück runter zu fahren.

Ich sehe jetzt einiges klarer und weiß welche Fragen ich den Ärzten in der Klinik stellen werde. 

Ein Profil bei myprostate.de habe ich ... leider konnte ich bisher noch keine Verlinkung herstellen. Ich arbeite dran.

Die abschließende histologische Beurteilung liest sich wie folgt:
Prostatoveskulektomie mit einem mäßig differenzierten azinären Adenokarzinom in beiden Prostataseitenlappen ohne Kapseldurchbruch.
Tumorfreie apikale blasennahe dorsale und laterale Resektionsränder. Tumorfreie  Absetzungsränder der Duktus deferenz beidseits.
Tumorfreie Samenblasen beidseits.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ein Profil bei myprostate.de habe ich ... leider konnte ich bisher noch keine Verlinkung herstellen. Ich arbeite dran.


http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=220

----------


## jürgen53

*Update
*Ich war inzwischen bei dem Prof. in Herne, der mich vor 6 Jahren operiert hat. Hier ist seine Einschätzung:

1. PSA wird ausschließlich durch Prostatazellen generiert.
Bei der OP könnten kleine Zellhaufen im Körper verblieben sein, sich nun vermehren und den Anstieg des PSA erklären. Die Zellen könnten gutartig und auch bösartig sein. Aufgrund meiner Histologie hält er das Zweite allerdings für sehr unwahrscheinlich (ca. 5%).
Möglich sei auch ein Lypmphknotenbefall, zumal bei der RPE keine Knoten entfernt wurden. Dies hält er für ebenso unwahrscheinlich wie oben.

Diese Aussagen decken sich weitgehend mit euren Gedanken hier im Thread und das wiederum spricht für eure sachliche Kompetenz.

2. Zum Abgleich hat er noch einmal im klinikeigenen Labor mein PSA bestimmen lassen.
Ergebnis: kleiner 0,03.
Dies ist für mich ebenso beruhigend wie irritierend. Ihr erinnert euch: letzte Messung beim Urologen im Mai: 0,08.
Ich habe mir vorgenommen, in drei Monaten wieder zu meinem Urologen zu gehen und diese Diskrepanzen mit ihm zu besprechen.

3. Meine Beschwerden durch einen knotigen und verhärteten Nebenhoden nebst Samenleiter führt er nicht auf die OP zurück. Zumindest ist ihm Derartiges nicht bekannt.
Es ist möglich, den Nebenhoden nebst Samenleiter operativ zu entfernen, worauf ich allerdings verzichten möchte, solange die Beschwerden erträglich bleiben.

Das wars fürs Erste.
Beste Grüße und nochmals vielen Dank für eure Beiträge.
Jürgen

----------


## Hvielemi

> 2. Zum Abgleich hat er noch einmal im klinikeigenen Labor mein PSA bestimmen lassen.
> Ergebnis: kleiner 0,03.
> Dies ist für mich ebenso beruhigend wie irritierend. Ihr erinnert euch: letzte Messung beim Urologen im Mai: 0,08.
> Ich habe mir vorgenommen, in drei Monaten wieder zu meinem Urologen zu gehen und diese Diskrepanzen mit ihm zu besprechen.


Nein, lieber Jürgen,
nicht in drei Monaten, sondern jetzt gleich zum Urologen.
Wie es scheint, mischen sich bei dir PSA-Werte verschiedener Labore,
was die Wackelei der letzten paar Werte erklären könnte.
Die Erklärungsversuche des Profs sind reichlich hilflos.
Der steckt den Kopf in den Sand!

Mit dem ergänzenden Wert beim Urologen könntest Du die beiden (?) 
Messreihen ins Verhältnis zueinander setzen bzw. stark abweichende
Werte eines der beiden Labore in Myprostate.eu streichen.
Dann wird sichtbar, ob ein plausibles Muster hinter deinen letzten
Werten stecke.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Jürgen,

hast du dich vielleicht mal sterilisieren lassen?
Ich habe seit meiner Sterilisation vor über 20 Jahren auch hin und wieder einen verdickten, knotigen Hoden und Samenleiter, der leicht ziehende Schmerzen produziert.
Das erkläre ich mir so, dass durch die Verödung des Samenleiters der Samen nicht mehr "geleitet" werden kann und sich staut. Nach Tagen bis Wochen verschwindet das Phänomen von selbst, vermutlich platzt dann irgendwas auf und der Samen wird vom Körper abgebaut.
Früher hab ich dem nicht viel Bedeutung beigemessen, seit meiner Krebsdiagnose bin ich sehr viel sensibler für Veränderungen in der Gegend...
Falls du nicht sterilisiert bist, würde ich das abklären lassen.
Die PSA-Schwankungen würde ich hingegen gelassen sehen, solange 0,1 nicht überschritten wird. Mein Urologe sagt immer, alles im 0,0x-Bereich ist uninteressant. Selbst einen Anstieg auf 0,22 nannte er "kleinen Anstieg", und 4 Wochen später war der wieder unten.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass in diesem Bereich das Immunsystem noch einiges ausrichten kann gegen die Tumorzellen, mit wechselndem Erfolg. Daher würde ich jetzt alles versuchen, es dabei zu unterstützen. Je mehr man rechtzeitig für die Gesundheit tut, desto weniger muss man später gegen die Krankheit machen. Tipps findest du dazu auch hier im Forum.

Alles Gute!
Detlef

----------


## jürgen53

..."_die beiden (?) Messreihen ins Verhältnis zueinander setzen bzw. stark abweichende
Werte eines der beiden Labore in Myprostate.eu streichen."
_
Tatsächlich ist nur die letzte Messung mit dem Wert von 0,03 in der Klinik gemessen worden. Alle anderen Messungen sind vom Urologen. Ich habe deshalb auch die letzte irritierende Messung bei Myprostate.eu gelöscht._

..."hast du dich vielleicht mal sterilisieren lassen?"
_
Ich war nicht sterilisiert. Aber auch bei mir sind die Beschwerden intermittierend. Es kann einige Tage ordentlich weh tun, dann habe ich wieder eine Phase relativer Beschwerdefreiheit.
Klar habe ich auch sofort an einen möglichen Tumor gedacht. Aber nun haben sowohl die Sonographien beim Urologen und in der Klinik, ein MRT des Beckens einschließlich Genitalien und beide Aussagen der Ärzte dagegen gesprochen. Dabei will ich es erstmal belassen, das Ganze aber sehr wohl im Auge behalten.

Seltsam finde ich nach wie vor, dass das PSA beim Urologen seit 6 Monaten nach insgesamt oben geht (Ende Mai 0,08), während in der urologischen Klinik der Wert 3 Wochen nach der Messung beim Urologen unter deren Nachweisgrenze von 0,03 liegt. 
Entweder schwankt mein Wert derzeit enorm oder sind dies normale Toleranzen zwischen 2 Laboren?

Die anfängliche Panik ist aber nun verflogen und ich will mich bei diesen Werten und den ähnlichen Erfahrungen anderer Betroffener erst einmal abwartend verhalten. Mal schauen was die nächste Messung beim Urologen ergibt.

Auf jeden Fall ist dieses Forum mir stets eine große Hilfe.

Jürgen

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Jürgen,

ich hatte den Arzt und damit das Labor gewechselt. Zur Sicherheit habe ich vier Tage später beim alten Labor auch den PSA Wert bestimmen lassen. Der Unterschied war 0,31 ! Ein Labor 2,71, das andere danach 2,4. Von daher halte ich den Unterschied von 0,08 und 0,03 für problemlos durch unterschiedliche Labore erklärbar.

Georg

----------


## Joachim_Bln

Ich habe ähnlichen Fall, PSA ging ca. 4-5 Jahren nach OP auch einmalig auf 0,12 hoch, dann wieder die Hälfte, aber insgesamt Anstieg von ca. 0,04/0,05 auf 0,08/0,09 PSA über einige Jahre. 
Prostatetareste wurden nicht nur vermutet, sondern im Ultraschall und auch im MRT erkannt und mit Biopsie gesichert. Jürgen, bei Dir ist offenbar nichts sichtbar gewesen, sonst hättest Du geschrieben. Trotzdem: Ich finde die Erklärungen etwas zu lapidar, warum sollten sich diese Gewebereste nach einigen Jahren entschließen, einfach so zu wachsen? Ich ziehe in Betracht, das mit HIFU zu behandeln, falls sich der Anstieg fortsetzt, suche nach Meinungen dazu.

----------

